# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Ivarica je bila mrak!

## white_musk

Jutros na BHTV1,Ivarica je  bila gpst i na predivan nacin(jos uvijek ne mogu shvatiti da je to uspjela u tako kratkom vremenu) predstavila Udrugu ,njene zelje, ciljeve,podrucje i temtiku djelovanja,dosadasnje uspjehe i danasnju radionicu u Sarajevu.

MM je konstatirao da je "retoricar i po"  :Smile:  

Pokusala sam snimiti, ali izgleda da mi nije bas uspjelo :/ 

Evo MM pokusava popraviti sta se popravit da, pa ako uspijemo,poslat cu na mail zainteresiranim  :Wink:  

Mi moramo uskoro na put, pa ako ovo uspije, javit cu se prije polaska.

----------


## zrinka

salji meni

joj sto mi je drago, ma ivarica je kraljica  :D

----------


## Bubica

i meni, i meni  :Smile:

----------


## buby

daj, pliz, na neki link
inače ćeš slati tonu mejlova  :Wink:

----------


## tweety

i ja bi vidjela.
buby pametno kaže, stavi neki link inače ćeš se naslati mejlova

----------


## Maja

go, ivka!   :Klap:

----------


## Vrijeska

a je l se sjajila od ranojutarnjih čevapa, sirnica i sl?!

----------


## flower

idemo svi - Ivkaaaaa   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Bravoooo Ivkaaa :D

----------

ivka kraljice  :Heart:

----------


## Ivček

:D  :D

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Bravo, Ivka!!!

----------


## Ancica

Ma nisam ni sumnjala ali evo ipak jedan veliki   :Klap:

----------


## emily

bravo  :Klap:  
ivka, prva rodina internacionalna zvijezda  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Majstorica!!!   :Smile:

----------


## momze

a jel ima negdje neki link? daaaaaj, da vidimo ivku!  :D

----------


## andrea

i ja bi  :D

----------


## Linda

Hoćemo link!!!  :D   :D

----------


## lalah

> Hoćemo link!!!  :D   :D


 :D  :D

----------


## kovke

:D i ja, i ja

----------


## Natasa30

Ivka, zena zmaj :D

----------


## Storma

link link  :D

----------


## apricot

imamo snimku, zahvaljujući gigamami i njenom mužu   :Heart:  

ja je danas ostavljam u Gnijezdu, pa tko zna staviti na net... dobro je došao!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:D

----------


## gigamama

Evo linka na video.
Paznja: velicina videa je 47 MB. Zao mi je sto nije moglo manje.
Ako neko moze to bolje uraditi, materijal je u Gnijezdu.

 :Love:  

*Ivarica na BHT!*

----------


## ivarica

nisam pojma imala da je cijeli topik o ovom  :shock:

----------


## Janoccka

I mislila sam da ćeš zamračiti   :Laughing:

----------


## aleta

jako lijepo, jasno, sažeto i poticajno.   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

:Klap:

----------


## VedranaV

Ivka, impresionirana sam  :Smile: !
Bravo!

----------


## jana

Svaka čast Ivana  :Klap:

----------


## MIJA 32

:Klap:

----------


## Mukica

jupijajeeee
nemrem sad gledat  :Sad:  , al jedva cekam da dodjem doma

----------


## Ines

Ivka- bravo!!!!

----------


## lalah

jupiiii

 :Klap:

----------


## Lutonjica

:Klap:  

a frizura genijalna!!!

----------


## emily

ja nista ne cujem  :Sad:

----------


## Ines

> ja nista ne cujem


upali zvucnike  :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

ivana je mrak :D  :D , voditeljica dobro pripremljena
al cudim se  :?  :? kak to da je potpis na cirilici...

----------


## Natasa30

:D  :D

----------


## Natasa30

:D  :D

----------


## gigamama

> ivana je mrak :D  :D , voditeljica dobro pripremljena
> al cudim se  :?  :? kak to da je potpis na cirilici...


Potpis je na ćirilici jer je to državna TV i oba pisma moraju biti jednako zastupljena. Jedan potpis na latanici, pa jedan na ćirilici, pa jedan na latinici... ili jedan dan u jutarnjem programu ćirilica, a drugi dan latinica...    :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> , voditeljica dobro pripremljena


osim što je triput, i nakon ivaricinog ispravljanja, rekla da se na radionicu pozivaju sve mlade mame...
a ivka: trudnice i partneri
a voditeljica: sve mlade mame
a ivka: trudnice i partneri...

----------


## ivarica

aj dobro da je to netko primijetio. 
da sam znala - napravila bi majicu...   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

sad sam se sjetila necega, predstavili me ko glavnu tajnicu   :Laughing:  ja i kofi anan  8)

----------


## apricot

a bolje ti i kofi anan, nego kofi (kršitelj koda) koji te mogao dočekati u studiju. u crvenoj šalici.

----------


## ivarica

jesi skuzila da su salice bile prekrivene letcima?   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ja mislila to njezin ili tvoj šalabahter!

----------


## ivarica

ma super je bilo, zato sam ja i mogla biti tako opustena i bez treme (znate inace) jer su i oni takvi, sve nekako domace.

----------


## Nika

wow, bravo :D 
odlicno je izgledalo.

----------


## anchi

Bravo Ivarica, bravooooooooooooooooooo! :D   :Heart:

----------


## Andora

super prilog  8)

----------


## aries24

prekrasno, bravo za kofija   :Laughing:  
cijelo vrijeme sam se ježila

----------


## tinars

jel to ona ivarica što bježi od kamere?

Ivka, presuper!  :Klap:

----------


## ivarica

ne bjezim ja od kamere, samo se ne guram pred nju   :Razz:

----------


## buby

ivarica 8) 
 :D za rodu širom svijeta

----------


## pinocchio

e, pa drugi puta se guraj pred kamere jer ti dobro stoji :D 

i friz je super!

----------


## samaritanka

Svaka pohvala. 
Vrlo profesionalno.
...što ni Njemac rekao "Übung macht Meister"

----------


## Brunda

Ajme, tek sam sad vidjela link!
Ivka, super, super! I izgled i nastup  :D

----------

